# wood carving pit bull



## texasgame (Oct 4, 2011)

here is something i did the other night when i got bored i have this tattoed on my right arm but i dident do the spikes on the collar let me know what you think. i am definatly thinking about making wall hanging clocks like this


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

LOL its early and I couldnt find the pitbull lol, but then looked at the tatt and ralize i was looking at it sideways. I found it finally lol. thats pretty cool.


----------



## texasgame (Oct 4, 2011)

Hahaha thanks ya I've had tons of people ask me y I got a lion tattoed on me lol. I cant figure out how to get it to post right


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

A man of many talents! Very nice work, tex.

(Full disclosure: I also looked at it for a solid minute before I realised it was sideways)


----------



## texasgame (Oct 4, 2011)

hahaha I guess I shoulda have put that as the title lol. I dident know how to fix it and it is one of the only pictures i uploaded that day to stay sidways.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

very cool! Took me a second to notice it was sideways, also, but since i'm viewing on my phone, i just turned it and was able to see it just fine lol. You got some talent there. Keep it up & you can go far!


----------

